# Georgia's Top 50 Biggest Largemouth



## spencer12 (Aug 2, 2015)

I know there is a list of the top 50 biggest bass ever caught (and certified) in Ga. I've never actually seen a link just a typed out page. Anyone know the website? Is it here on GON?


----------



## spencer12 (Aug 6, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## fishtail (Aug 6, 2015)

I looked the day you first posted this thread and came up empty.
Quite a few years ago there was a list compiled of the Georgia Largemouth records but I can't remember where the article was published from. 
The reason it sparked my interest was the comment of the quantity of 15lb plus bass that was regularly weighed in from Pond 4 (now extinct) at Fort Stewart.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 6, 2015)

This is not the article but maybe some help.
http://www.stewart.army.mil/info/?id=447&p=21


----------



## fishtail (Aug 6, 2015)

(sorry about the format)
GEORGIA’S BIGGEST BASS OF ALL-TIME
Rank
Weight
Caught From
Angler
Date
1

22-lbs., 4-oz.

Montgomery Lake

George Perry

6/2/32

2

18-lbs., 1-oz.

Marben Farms (Lake Margery)

Ron Petzelt

9/15/87

3

17-lbs., 14-oz.

Chastain’s Lake (Cobb Co.)

Nickey Rich

4/27/65

4

17-lbs., 9-oz.

Lake Lanier

Emory Dunahoo

12/19/65

5

17-lbs., 0-oz.

Marben Farm (Lake Margery)

Jerry Jones

4/22/90

6

17-lbs., 0-oz.

Lake Gale (Midway, GA)

Robert C. Stone

3/18/74

7

16-lbs., 11-oz.

Lake Chatuge

David Presely

3/27/76

8

16-lbs., 9.3-oz

Marion Co. Lake

Sam Taylor

3/15/02

9

16-lbs., 9-oz.

Lake Allatoona

Greg Rymer

8/31/82

10

16-lbs., 8-oz.

Lake Eufaula

John Giles

3/12/80

11

16-lbs., 4-oz.

Lake Spivey

Annie Malcom

1971

12

16-lbs., 4-oz.

Lake Seminole

Charles Tyson

5/23/61

13

16-lbs., 2-oz.

Morgan Co. Lake

Robert Hilsman

4/7/62

14

16-lbs., 1.2 oz.

Fort Stewart (Metz Pond, Pond #26)

David Gregory

5/26/01

15

16-lbs., 0-oz.

Forsythe Co. Pond

Donald L. Smith

5/19/97

16

15-lbs., 15.4-oz.

Marion Co. Lake

Sam Taylor

3/16/02

17

15-lbs., 13-oz.

Lamar Co. Pond

Brian McBride

12/10/98

18

15-lbs., 12-oz.

Fort Stewart (Dogwood Lake, Pond #28)

Don Harlow

2/20/93

19

15-lbs., 10-oz.

Lake Seminole

R.P. Bolton

1970

20

15 lbs., 9.6-oz.

Fort Stewart (Canoochee Creek Reservoir, Pond #4)

Greg Harvey

2/21/99

21

15-lbs., 9-oz.

Fort Stewart (Metz Pond, Pond #26)

Paul Smith

8/8/92

22

15-lbs., 8.5-oz.

Dodge Co. PFA

David Hudson

3/16/02

23

15-lbs., 8.0-oz.	
Fort Stewart (Pineview Lake, Pond #1)  

Marcus  Deloach	4/99
24

15-lbs., 6.5-oz.  	
Hart Co. Pond

Brad McCall

3/21/92

25

15-lbs., 6-oz.

Lake Juliette

Alonzo Dunn

1/4/90

26

15-lbs., 1.8-oz.

Upson Co. Pond

Sam Taylor

3/19/99

27

15-lbs., 1.4-oz.

Fort Stewart (Pineview Lake, Pond #1)

Paul Smith

1997

28

15-lbs., 1.0-oz.

Fort Stewart (Pineview Lake, Pond #1)

Josh Pacut

12/31/02

29

15-lbs., 0-oz.

Lake Lanier

Grady Watkins

3/25/67

30

15-lbs., 0-oz.

Savannah River

Miles Stille

11/6/99

31

15-lbs., 0-oz.

Wilkes Co. Pond

Greg Wolfe

7/16/00

32

14-lbs., 15-oz.

Private Lake

Lewis McGahee

4/7/98

33

14-lbs., 14.4 oz.

Fort Stewart (Metz Pond, Pond #26)

Chuck King

2/00

34

14-lbs., 14.0 oz.

Taylor Co. Pond

Zeke Rhodes

4/6/75

35

14-lbs., 14.0-oz.

Clarks Hill Lake

Carl Sasser

1960s

36

14-lbs., 12-oz.

Bartow Co. Lake

Andy Brock

5/30/97

37

14-lbs., 11-oz.

Upson Co. Lake

Randy Wilkins

6/15/89

38

14-lbs., 7.5-oz.

Lake Eufaula

Randy Dassinger

2/28/85

39

14-lbs., 7-oz.

Lake Jackson

John Burnett

3/9/86

40

14-lbs., 4.3-oz.

Marion Co. Lake

Sam Taylor

7/9/00

41

14-lbs., 4-oz.

Marion Co. Lake

Sam Taylor

4/7/97

42

14-lbs., 3-oz.

Fort Stewart (Metz Pond, Pond #26)

Eddie Hancock

3/15/87

43

14-lbs., 3-oz.

Goat Rock Lake

Gary Brannon

3/13/90

44

14-lbs., 2-oz.

West Point Lake

Richard Little

4/15/88

45

14-lbs., 1.0-oz.	
Fort Stewart (Pineview Lake, Pond #1)  

Sheldon Deloach

5/97
46

14-lbs., 0.8-oz.

Dodge Co. PFA

Charles Sloan

3/20/99

4 7

14-lbs., 0-oz.

Lake Burton

Carl Lovell, Jr.

5/28/93


----------



## WPrich (Aug 6, 2015)

List must be prior to 2014, dont believe it has the two 15+ pounders that came out of B.T. Brown reservoir in 2014 and 2015.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 6, 2015)

It also don't include some prior to 1981 that I know was caught in Pond 4 that was over 15lbs and up to 16 1/2lbs.
Which these came from a Big Bass Contest and may not had certified scales.


----------



## needmotime2fish (Aug 6, 2015)

I recall my one and only fishing trip to Banks Lake in Lanier County, back in 1989.  We rented a boat, and in the tackle shop/boat rental shack, they had a huge mounted bass hanging on the wall, that (I was told) had been caught in Banks Lake, and weighed either 17-something or (less likely) 19-something (after 25 years I don't remember which).  In any case, it was a massive fish, and probably should be on the list.


----------



## spencer12 (Aug 8, 2015)

I wish Ga. would keep better tabs on these things. Seeing how this state holds the world record fish I feel as if we can do a bit more to preserve the records. I like Fla's lunker hunt(Can't remember exact name) idea, basically you send in a bunch of info and verify your catch so the Florida fish and game can collect data on fish being caught in the state. They offer rewards to those who send in the info.


----------



## bigbuckslayer13 (Aug 8, 2015)

Anyone fished B.T. Brown Reservoir before?


----------



## Crappie Dude (Aug 9, 2015)

*Top 54 documented GA bass*

Here is the most updated list I know about.  It was published in GON after Keith Watkins caught the Coweta County monster (17-9.6) earlier this year.  The 15.88 that was caught last year was not certified...

From what I hear, you have to be a resident of Coweta County to fish B.T. Brown.


----------



## spencer12 (Aug 9, 2015)

Sam Taylor is on there 5 times. That's impressive.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 9, 2015)

spencer12 said:


> Sam Taylor is on there 5 times. That's impressive.



That is impressive.Unicoi lake is on there twice,thats impressive for a small mountain lake.


----------



## ryork (Aug 10, 2015)

> Sam Taylor is on there 5 times. That's impressive.



Took a quick look at the list, and it appears he caught a 16-9 on March 15, 2002 and then caught a 15-15 on the very next day out of the same lake! Wow


----------



## Crappie Dude (Aug 11, 2015)

Actually, I have seen it before.  Alot of times, when trophy guys know what they are doing and are on big fish, they catch multiple big fish in a short time frame, many in the same day..I bet Randall would agree with me....


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> That is impressive.Unicoi lake is on there twice,thats impressive for a small mountain lake.



I'd have to agree with that, for sure.  

Personally I don't think giant bass when I think north GA mountains, and it's impressive how many bass on that list are from further north than I'd imagine.


----------



## Crappie Dude (Aug 11, 2015)

Think about trout fed lakes similar to what happens in California.  Stocking is done in area creeks for good trout fishing and undoubtedly and incidently some of those fish end up downstream in lakes as bass forage.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 11, 2015)

Crappie Dude said:


> Think about trout fed lakes similar to what happens in California.



Great point.   Although do trophy bass from stocked lakes qualify as records?  That's kind of like shooting a high-fenced deer.... Kinda.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 11, 2015)

Lake Conasauga at  3,150 feet above sea level, is the highest in Georgia and also know for large bass.They feed on a steady diet of stocked trout.


----------



## Crappie Dude (Aug 12, 2015)

I believe Unicoi and Seed are benefitting as well from this scenario, among others....


----------



## Randall (Aug 12, 2015)

Crappie Dude said:


> Actually, I have seen it before.  Alot of times, when trophy guys know what they are doing and are on big fish, they catch multiple big fish in a short time frame, many in the same day..I bet Randall would agree with me....



When guys get dialed in on a big fish pattern they can get them out of a school of big fish or hit different locations where the big fish are doing exactly the same thing to feed in different locations. Or you can just be good at bed fishing on a lake full of big fish when a lot of big fish move shallow at the same time and just timing it right when they do. Sometimes access to the right lakes and ponds matters more than anything else. Not surprising though that someone would be on the list multiple times though or with fish caught over two days. The thing that always stands out to me looking at the list and other lists like it is how many fish are caught during the spawn time period vs other times of the year when eggs are not that much of a weight factor really as far as the eggs weighing a lot themselves.


----------



## Crappie Dude (Aug 13, 2015)

I just think more people fish in the spring time rather than any other time of year, and that happens to be around the bass spawn.


----------



## spencer12 (Jan 8, 2017)

I forgot about this thread I started, maybe I can add one to the list in the next few months.


----------



## 61BelAir (Jan 8, 2017)

I guess this is as good a place to ask as any.....what kind of management plan if any was in place at the Fort Stewart ponds to grow so many record bass?


----------



## GSUbackwoods (Jan 9, 2017)

61BelAir said:


> I guess this is as good a place to ask as any.....what kind of management plan if any was in place at the Fort Stewart ponds to grow so many record bass?



The ponds where the big ones grow are only open a few days out the year.


----------



## 61BelAir (Jan 9, 2017)

GSUbackwoods said:


> The ponds where the big ones grow are only open a few days out the year.



It seems like that would make the ponds get overrun with stunted bass.     I hope that doesn't sound like I'm doubting what you're telling me.   I'm just mentioning what I've always heard about removing A LOT of small fish consistently to help with growth.

In respect to this thread I'll make a new one too keep this on topic.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 9, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> That is impressive.Unicoi lake is on there twice,thats impressive for a small mountain lake.


Live trout for bait, I know the boy who caught that one. I believe I also heard it may be or was at Bass Pro


----------



## j_seph (Jan 9, 2017)

unicoi


----------



## 61BelAir (Jan 10, 2017)

I think I'd have had a case of "permagrin"......or at least still been smiling when the pictures were taken.   Lucky guy looks like his dog just got run over in the first pic.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 11, 2017)

That's crazy how so many came from Ft. Stewart.  I wonder what that can be attributed to?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 12, 2017)

j_seph said:


> unicoi



Very nice!!!


----------

